# She Blinded Me With Science by DJ Short



## bombbudpuffa

* I would like to mention a lil warning concerning the lure of science. Science is a wonderful thing, especially in its pure, analytical sense. But science is limited in it's scope by it's strict boundaries. Many of the more subtle and subjective aspects of the fine cannabis experience fall outside of the boundaries of current conventional (and allowed) science. Every researcher exploring realms deemed "new" by academia need to remember to use science as a tool and not to be used by it. That is; to control one's science as opposed to being controlled by it. One of the greatest limitations of most theoretic research is its dependence on fitting inside of an accepted linear model or paradigm. Again, many of the aspects of the cannabis experience are indeed often very nonlinear in their dynamic. There seem to be several "layers" or "dimensions" to the experience that yet need to be qualified and, if possible, quantified. The new territories need to be "mapped". So until the scope of science broadens to encompass some of these concepts, beware it's limitations in regard to the cannabis experience. A recommended read concerning this subjust is Thomas Kuhns' The Structure of Scientific Revolution.
    These are some of the techniques, selections and considerations that I employ when breeding fine quality cannabis. Luther Burbanks quote:"select the best and reject all others" is perhaps the single-most important aspect to consider. With time, focus and patience, the knack for recognizing desireable and undesireable traits becomes more apparent. Having an open and curious mind, along with a developed sense of intuition, is beneficial. May your ventures be fruitful.*


This is a very important read imo. It seems a lot of people often use science, specifically Mendels Laws, when referring to breeding cannabis. Seems one of, imo, the best breeders there is urges to go against the grain a lil. Suggesting "open and curious" minds not closed and skeptical.


----------



## Kupunakane

Thanks BBP,
    The world of academia is a joy as always especially when you get statements like (*nonlinear in their dynamic)* I love it when sentences are put together like this, One could state the same thing by saying, "Throwing thy $hist everywhere within thy sphere. Ha-Ha but Linear $hist on a trajectory would prove to be more entertaining I think. LMAO :rofl:  

Sorry, I just couldn't help it. A higher level education does not necessatate a need to use complicated language. It should be comfortable and easy on the ear.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Rockster

Word:heart:


----------



## umbra

I expected DJ to be a science geek, but he was really funny. Occam's razor.


----------



## Kupunakane

Yo Ho umbra,
  Pretty rare that I find someone who is familiar with that monk, and his sayings, I like it stated this way; entia non sunt multiplicanda praeter necessitatem_. _Basically it states that there is no reason to complicate more than necessary_.
_There I find that we are in complete agreement. Well said dude.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sinisterhand

Nice!


----------



## Time4Plan-B

im lost im stoned

t4


----------

